# What are these things?



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

So today i was gunna scrub down the walls of my tank but i found these little white spects mooving around on the glass. The sorta look like tiny white mices crawling around. To be honest they look like sperm. And there small, less than the thickness off hair.


----------



## nbassis (Apr 12, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean. I forget the name though. I asked my fish guy abou them. HE said not to worry and the fish should keep them in check. I would not worry.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

If isn't pods, it could be a flatworm. Small fish relish them as a food source. Some species have been shown to eat specific types of corals.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

it reminds me of the tiny little white things in one of our tanks....our reminds me of ants.


----------

